# Is there a doctor in the house? (sex therapist)



## diydude (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a few questions.
What is the latest definition for "sex addict"?
Is there a Marriage counselor/sex therapist involved with this site that accepts case studies? 
Any body on this site been diagnosed or know someone that has been diagnosed as a "sex addict"?
I would like to get an idea if I fall into this catagory.


----------

